# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Adolfo Dorta



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The latest BIG SCARY NEWS is now up (Episode 13): All the latest news, plus an interview with Adolfo Dorta from the Days of the Dead conventions. Be sure to give it a listen.

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

